# blue eyed lucy



## puffthemagicdragon (Jan 22, 2009)

what are the various combos that can make a blue eyed lucy?
iv heard some contradicting info in the past 
some have told me its just the lesser mojave combos,
while others say that butter can also produce them.
could someone clarify and suggest the best combos and why 
also which are the combos for black eyed lucy, i'm probably going to go for blue but the more info the better
thanks dawn


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Lesser x Lesser
Butter x Butter
Russo het Leucistic x Russo het Leucistic
Lesser x Butter
Lesser x Mojave
Butter x Mojave
Russo het Leucistic x Lesser
Russo het Leucistic x Butter
Russo het Leucistic x Mojave

Mojave x Mojave - Will give you a grey headed and feint body patterned animal, therefore not a true leucistic.


As for the Black Eyed Leucistic;

Fire x Fire
Sulfur x Sulfur (Argues to be a Fire anyway)
Mocha x Mocha


----------



## puffthemagicdragon (Jan 22, 2009)

thanks i think il go or a male lesser female butter then so i can go for a lessr bee with my female bumble bee
thanks again 
dawn


----------

